# New Panerai Pam 510



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just finished reading an article on the new Caliber P.5000 from Panerai which is being housed in the Luminor Marina PAM510. Other than a 2nd installment to an 8 day power reserve and still "2nd" to the 10 power reserve they manufacturer, what are the forums thoughts on Panerai's new caliber (ascetics, functionality, etc)?


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

This is the first I've seen of the movement.. aesthetically it doesn't do anything for me. This is about as bland as I've ever seen in a manual wind. Maybe I'm missing something?

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks, um, sturdy.


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

portauto said:


> This is the first I've seen of the movement.. aesthetically it doesn't do anything for me. This is about as bland as I've ever seen in a manual wind. Maybe I'm missing something?
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


I completely agree here. I think the P.2002 looks absolutely stunning. Why Panerai invested so much into another 8 day? I have no idea. Apparently, it's an homage to 1940-50's era, hence the "bland" look. For the price, starting at $7300, I think I would rather have the Marina Automatic.


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

refugio said:


> Looks, um, sturdy.


haha. Touche.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Moved to Panerai forum.


----------



## Rickgrimes (Oct 4, 2012)

It would be better with a steel back, not much to look at really.


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

Rickgrimes said:


> It would be better with a steel back, not much to look at really.


It is 'steel' back indeed


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Rickgrimes said:


> It would be better with a steel back, not much to look at really.


Seems pretty universal thus far that the new movement doesn't really appeal to anyone. With a steel back it pretty much looks like a Luminor version of the PAM346 since you won't be able to see the movement. I guess it's on to the next watch.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

danandsueco said:


> I think the P.2002 looks absolutely stunning. Why Panerai invested so much into another 8 day? I have no idea...


Panerai's introducing the P.5000 series into their lineup to compliment (if not replace) the Unitas (ETA) 6497s used in their base, Marina and other models. ETA is owned by the Swatch Group which is looking to make things difficult for the other Groups (Richemont, LVMH and so forth) by either limiting the amount of ETA movements available or making it undesirable via new pricing strategy.

The "8-days" manual movement has an important place in Panerai's history and thus the P.2002 was the first in-house movement. The P.2002 is however at a very different price-point than the 6497; hence, the introduction of the P.5000. It's understandable that no in-house mvmt will match former 6497 prices, but the P.5000 is considered entry-level compared to say, the P.2002.

Considering I have a P.2002 and feel that the 8-days power reserve is one of the greatest "complications" I've personally ever had in a watch, I'm all for the P.5000 :-! ...
...even if OP did go out of their way to make the mvmt "look" rather ... _meh_ :think:

p.s.


danandsueco said:


> ...Other than a 2nd installment to an 8 day power reserve and still "2nd" to the 10 power reserve they manufacturer...


I don't consider the 8-days "second" to the P.2003; in fact, if OP should be accused of releasing one in-house mvmt too many, it should be the P.2003. Not only is 8 days' PR more than enough, it has a historical background which the 10 days does not...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree with all of the above, Travelller. A long power reserve is my favourite complication by far, and I love the combination of a classic base-type model with a super-long power reserve. I'd still prefer something like an 233, but given the price points of the two units it makes a strong case for the 510.

The movement definitely could have been improved aesthetically though. Very lacklustre indeed!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I am not at all bothered by the minimalist look of the new in house P.5000. It has plenty going for it other than it's look including the increased PR of 8-days & ofcourse the unique 'Panerai' look that shouldn't be hidden. I like it enough that I am considering replacing my 111 with it. I already have plenty of ETA6497 based watches & even though the 111's movement is improved over standard & lightly modified units it isn't in house so therfor I woudn't miss it.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Considering this movement is intended to be used in basic models such as the 510 (new 111), I dont have high expectations for flashy detail. 
I would assume this is the first step towards Panerai becoming all in house movements, and we will probably see the eta based watches phased out. If that is in fact what they are doing, I prefer less decoration to help keep the prices down. You wouldnt want to see a 510 selling for $9,000....
a power reserve would be nice on an 8 day movement, but again, that would make the watch more expensive.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Interesting,this will make a great entry level handwound Pam after they phase out the ETA movt

Will be interesting to see P5000 version of 292,or even 219...

When there is destro ver of P5000,I may just ditch 368 from my list...

As for historical ties,Pam used to have 8 days angelus movt..even the original egiziano has the 8 days logo as seen on 203 and 339

I see 10 days movt as the weakest link in Pam's lineup,the price is high and I have heard several complaints on the movements,besides,why do we need 10 days auto movt??


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Synequano said:


> ...When there is destro ver of P5000,I may just ditch 368 from my list...


As for me, nevaaaah!!! The 368 is at the very top of my _next-PAM_ list ;-) There are plenty for sale but in that price-range, I want to take possession in person so I have to find a unit that is in a city that I'll be visiting at the time of sale.


----------

